# So much for my wonderful macbook!!



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Took it into the apple store in norwich yesterday as the sound doesnt work on the internal speakers and it turns out it needs a new logic board!!!!

So basically in 2 months of ownership it has managed to kill it's own motherboard!!!!:wall::wall:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

My neighbour had the logic board go too after about 2 months - was it the White MacBook?

At least it's a free repair and i believe it's a fairly common fault on the MacBook's - luckily, mine hasn't gone yet and Jan will be 2 years hassle free :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That is very very unlucky , Apple have to be possibly one of the best manufacturers around for quality, im sure they will replace it for you without a problem.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

At least there will be no hassle in getting it sorted.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Ummm hope mines not on it's way out, had my MacBook pro for 2months and sometimes when music is playing and I pic the laptop up to move it the sound cuts off for around 1second.

Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ive owned a lot of apple products over the years, and only ever had one problem, it was with an old ipod mini years ago, phoned apple, UPS turned up next day with a new one and took the old one..

I will agree that in general, apple products are very reliable, you can leave them on for days with no slow down in performance..

Don't think I have turned my mac book pro off for over a week now, and still running fine..

Don't forget, every manufacturer will have the odd bad batch, but don't let that put you off, unfortunately you are one of the unfortunate ones..

I will say how ever, I don't think apple are as good as they were though..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No manufacture makes 100% faultless products, the odd one will be faulty, its how they deal with it that counts and the service you get from Apple (in my experience) is first class.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Writing this on an Apple MacBook that has been well used and abused and is coming up on it's 2nd year of ownership. I use this thing at least 12 hours a day for work and then the wife uses it at night. It has been dropped a couple of times and is showing some signs of wear and tear. Sometimes it will go weeks without a reboot and the battery is still actually quite a good performer. I will only buy Apple products for my personal use as they are rock solid reliable and the customer service is second to none. Any manufacturer is never going to get it 100%, but it's how they handle your fault with the customer service that shows the true mark of the company.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The same happened on my OH's macbook when it was about 6 weeks old.
Mine is about 3 years old and has been abused throughout and never missed a beat!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not knocking it as they are fixing it FOC which i would expect and tbh the guys in the apple store were perfectly nice there were no hassles with it.

I'm fine with the problem as I understand that you cant expect 100% everytime and tbh i spend most of the time with the headphones plugged in so it isnt actually affecting me so far.

I'm not entirely happy about having to give them my MBP to fix it for up to a week though as I spend most of my day sat at it doing something or other be it listening to Itunes, watching DVD's or my open uni coursework. Not entirely sure how i'm going to manage!!! LOL.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It shouldn't take a week - a couple of hours is all it takes to disassemble, and remove the LB, put in the hew one, then reassemble it.
Add on backing up the HDD contents, and testing it before pronouncing it to be as good as new, then it shouldn't need to be with them for more than a day.
Obviously they'll have other Macs to diagnose and repair, so yours will get slotted in as and when an engineer is free, but even so 2 days should be sufficient time for them to sort it out for you.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

PJS said:


> It shouldn't take a week - a couple of hours is all it takes to disassemble, and remove the LB, put in the hew one, then reassemble it.
> Add on backing up the HDD contents, and testing it before pronouncing it to be as good as new, then it shouldn't need to be with them for more than a day.
> Obviously they'll have other Macs to diagnose and repair, so yours will get slotted in as and when an engineer is free, but even so 2 days should be sufficient time for them to sort it out for you.


I know but they say it can take up to a week depending on how uch other stuff is needed.

I know for sure though i will be backing up my HDD onto my external one before they get anywhere near it just incase:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

unlucky mate 

had my MB for bang on a year now, and its been faultless  im even thinking of upgrading when i get some spare cash 

i did buy an ipod nano last year, and it didnt work out the box, after a phone call, they sent me another one out straight away, and collected the faulty one. apple is pretty good when it comes to things like that so ive heard


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> unlucky mate
> 
> had my MB for bang on a year now, and its been faultless  im even thinking of upgrading when i get some spare cash
> 
> i did buy an ipod nano last year, and it didnt work out the box, after a phone call, they sent me another one out straight away, and collected the faulty one. apple is pretty good when it comes to things like that so ive heard


TBH I have no reason for complaints. okay so it isnt perfect but the problems could have happended just the same for anyone else on any other machine. juat bad luck it was my machine that failed.

The only little annoyance is that prebooking system apple stores have if you want to talk to anyone who isnt trying to sell you something! I've even got to book an appointment with a 'genius' to take the MBP in when the parts are in!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Highly reliable these macs aren't they!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes G220, indeed they are, that's why Apple have topped the polls run by PC magazines for the last lot of years running in both reliability and customer service.
There's more to a Mac than a pretty shell!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

PJS said:


> Yes G220, indeed they are, that's why Apple have topped the polls run by PC magazines for the last lot of years running in both reliability and customer service.
> There's more to a Mac than a pretty shell!


It's funny isnt it. PC users moan about mac users when they pipe up with the classic lines like 'What aniti virus? I use a mac' etc etc, but the minute a mac has an issue they dont hesitate to make a point about it!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

G220 said:


> Highly reliable these macs aren't they!


In 12 months time if my mac is still working then yes it will be more reliable than my old PC. was 14 months old when it turned off by itself one day and never turned back on, followed by conversations with both PC world and Compaq who were not in the slightest bit interested in helping me sort it except by trying to sell me a new laptop. Infact Compaq actually wanted me to pay them a fee just to speak to a techie in there customer services dept!!!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

PJS said:


> Yes G220, indeed they are, that's why Apple have topped the polls run by PC magazines for the last lot of years running in both reliability and customer service.
> There's more to a Mac than a pretty shell!


Well i'm very skeptical myself!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

G220 said:


> Well i'm very skeptical myself!


Without seeming like i'm biting but have you ever actually used a mac for any significant time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

chunkytfg said:


> Without seeming like i'm biting but have you ever actually used a mac for any significant time?


Enoguh time to realise it's nothing better than windows, except a lot more expensive to buy and hardly anything works on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

chunkytfg said:


> In 12 months time if my mac is still working


I thought it's not working now ?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

im so glad i changed to mac's! used pc's all my life and spent that much money on them getting them fixed,now i have my mac i cant stand using a pc,if i forget my mac when at gf house i just use my iphone pc is that bad....


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

G220 said:


> I thought it's not working now ?


It's working better than the laptop. My MBP actually turns on when I press the power button whereas the laptop is only any use as a large paperweight!:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

be glad it's a warranty repair, new logic boards fitted by Apple are almost£700


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

fozzy said:


> be glad it's a warranty repair, new logic boards fitted by Apple are almost£700


 How much lol,I'd just buy a new MacBook


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Took it into the apple store in norwich yesterday as the sound doesnt work on the internal speakers and it turns out it needs a new logic board!!!!
> 
> So basically in 2 months of ownership it has managed to kill it's own motherboard!!!!:wall::wall:


thats nothing in 1 years ownership mine has needed two new keyboards as the case around it cracked right at the edges also its needed the alt key replaced.

I wouldnt buy another build quality is absolutely shocking!


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

I deal with Mac's on occasion in the workshop, and they do seem to have lost the quality that they were once known for. Had an Airbook in just before christmas, and the internal build in that was attrocious. Cables not clipped into place and the motherboard was cracked in one corner. 
The shoddy build quality seems to have started around the time they went over to Intel processors in my opinion. Which from memory was around the second quarter 2006.
However, be it a PC or Mac, there are rogue builds on occasion leaving the factory, and bad batches of products can be produced.
I do believe that Apple are second to none as far as warranty repairs go though, so hopefully, it'll be a painless for you:thumb:


----------



## se6 (Oct 6, 2007)

...........


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

My wife's May 2010 Macbook chassis and lid were littered with cracks within 2 months of ownership. Must admit I'm disappointed with the plastic chassis Mac's and won't buy another.

My Macbook Pro on the other hand has been faultless for almost 3 years.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> No manufacture makes 100% faultless products, the odd one will be faulty, its how they deal with it that counts and the service you get from Apple (in my experience) is first class.


Agreed

Unfortunatly when my apple hifi broke down, the reply from apple was (and not in so many words) yes we dropped a bollack with the apple hifi, yes they all break, thats why we have stopped making them, no one repairs them, sorry boy your ****ed!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Agreed
> 
> Unfortunatly when my apple hifi broke down, the reply from apple was (and not in so many words) yes we dropped a bollack with the apple hifi, yes they all break, thats why we have stopped making them, no one repairs them, sorry boy your ****ed!


just sounds strikingly similair to the attitude of the iphone 4 call dropping issue lol. "yes we know its a problem,but hold it a different way" awesome,just awesome lol.

design wise i really think the new "air" book is a thing of beauty.i have never owned a mac product but they do know how to design something.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

dell are best for desktops and servers
hp for laser printers
cisco for network equipment


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

beginner101 said:


> *dell are best for desktops and servers*
> hp for laser printers
> cisco for network equipment


Based on what exactly? Your opinion?


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

yep and other trusted IT pros


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Serkie said:


> My wife's May 2010 Macbook chassis and lid were littered with cracks within 2 months of ownership. Must admit I'm disappointed with the plastic chassis Mac's and won't buy another.
> 
> My Macbook Pro on the other hand has been faultless for almost 3 years.


That is the only thing wrong with mine now 2.5 yrs old case replaced 3 times and now needs another but Apple just replace no questions asked. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have had a dell desktop (dimension e520) and its in no way top of the range and its been absolutely punished and hasnt missed a beat.bought mum a laptop for christmas for £320 and its bloody lovely,much nicer than the acer its replacing.visually the macs are bloody gorgeous,but i dont think i would spend that on a mac when i could get a normal computer that has the same processing prowess for a few hundred less.

i tell you one thing though,the next mp3 player i buy is probably going to be an ipod.i bought one as a present for christmas and its bloody lovely on the eye and function wise its a dream imho.only thing i dont like is there is no access to the battery should it go **** up,but to be fair i have the same issue with my sony mp3 player.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh dell desktops are okay(ish) there laptops are crap....and when something does go wrong with dell the customer service is cr*p unlike what it used to be like...

the air is a beautiful laptop compared with the dell mini it replaced. student discount helps though when it comes to apple and it becomes more reasonable. and as for the imac is a wonderful beast :lol:


----------

